# Bibliografia de contactores, flip flop



## donguille (May 11, 2009)

Hola amigos de este foro, esta es la primera vez que necesito su ayuda, por ahora no es un circuito, necesito saber donde puedo descargar libros que tengan teoria de contactores o reles , flip flop, optoacopladores, en si de electronica, o que autores y libros recomiendan,gracias...


----------



## gatomambo (May 11, 2009)

Hola: fijate acá, que a lo mejor encontrás la punta del hilo en "circuitos secuenciales" para lo que sea flip- flop, y para digital en general. http://www.unicrom.com/ElectronicaDigital.asp
 y en este otro link tenés data de como funciona un plc, contactores y alguna otra yerba parecida: http://www.unicrom.com/tutoriales.asp. Espero que te sirva y suerte.


----------

